
Improving afl's search strategy and scheduling to find more crashes - j_s
https://github.com/mboehme/aflfast
======
j_s
TL;DR: _AFLFast is a fork of AFL [fuzzer] that has been shown to outperform
AFL by an order of magnitude_

The paper:
[https://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~mboehme/paper/CCS16.pdf](https://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~mboehme/paper/CCS16.pdf)

